# 2009 Hill Billy Shoot Accomodations



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Yeahhh….I know….it's over a month way……buttttt…I’m a Planner….

Just checked with the Best(??) Western in LaVale where I have stayed the last two years and they are booked up with 2 Family Reunions…..not sure I would want to stay even if they did have availability due to the noise factor.

So I checked rates at the Holiday Inn which is located in Cumberland and has always been priced over $130.00. With a little “LUCKY” Persuasion”…:grin: ….

I’ve got us a GREAT rate of $79.00 + tax = $90.06 total per night.

The hotel has a pool and full restaurant and lounge (with pool table…MAC!!)…..Here is their website…Holiday Inn Cumberland Maryland...take a look…..

http://www.hicumberland.com/

If you sign up for the free Holiday Inn Rewards Program you will receive a FREE Breakfast Coupon when you check in…..(You MUST sign up and have your card number BEFORE you book reservations.

Sooooo for those who have stayed in LaVale previously….or those who camped out and got no rest due to SOMEONE snoring…..…..here is your opportunity to have your own room or share one for $45.00

Heck….a clean bed….hot shower…..and FREE breakfast should be worth $45.00 a night.

I need to get a head count for right now of how many might be interested.

This is not reserving your room.

You will be responsible to make your own reservations with a Room Block Code the Holiday Inn will give us.

Sign up here if you would like a room…. and indicate bed preference and Smoking or NON-Smoking room.

1.	Lucky - PENTHOUSE :grin:.....Non-Smoking
2.	Hinkelmonster - 2 Dbls.....Non-Smoking

*

.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

cool !! .. hook me up with the penthouse also...


LOL... still unsure of being able to make it this year... it will probably be last minute decision..:sad:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Lucky, that's a grand gesture. Please mark me down for a Queen room for 2 nights; will be checking in on the 3rd and out on the 5th. Will make the reservation as soon as you get the block number.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> cool !! .. hook me up with the penthouse also...
> LOL... still unsure of being able to make it this year... it will probably be last minute decision..:sad:


*Just snatch up FloridaLefty and jump on 95North Honey....it's a beautiful drive...:wink:*



montigre said:


> Hey Lucky, that's a grand gesture. Please mark me down for a Queen room for 2 nights; will be checking in on the 3rd and out on the 5th. Will make the reservation as soon as you get the block number.


*Yes, I agree...and it will be nice to not have to drive very far after Friday and Saturday night's activities.....

Gotcha added to the list.....ohhh btw....gotta go either KING or DOUBLES....Smoking or NON smoking???


Sign up here if you would like a room…. and indicate bed preference and Smoking or NON-Smoking room.

1. Lucky - PENTHOUSE .....Non-Smoking
2. Hinkelmonster - 2 Dbls.....Non-Smoking
3. Montigre - KING???......?????????*

.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Accomodations*

Decisions....decisions.... okay, mark me down for a king non-smoking room please--hate it when my feet dangle


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm a bit tentative at the moment Darlin, but I'll try to firm things up in the next day or two, trying to figure out how to be in the land of Syrup and the Mountains of Western MD at the same time.. :confused3: :chortle:

If'n I can work it out, count me in for sure.. I'll let ya know here as soon as I have my cloning technique tested again.. :becky: :chortle:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

montigre said:


> Decisions....decisions.... okay, mark me down for a king non-smoking room please--hate it when my feet dangle


*OKEY-DOKEY.......Gotcha Down.........

Sign up here if you would like a room…. and indicate bed preference and Smoking or NON-Smoking room.

1. Lucky - PENTHOUSE .....Non-Smoking
2. Hinkelmonster - 2 Dbls.....Non-Smoking
3. Montigre - KING......Non-Smoking*


*Sticky-----This is your year to win the CD Challenge......Ya gotta come....those Syrup Suckers can't have as much fun as we do.....besides....that is a long way to shoot in lousy weather...:grin:*


*COME ON THE REST OF YOU NON-COMMITTALS.......FINALIZE YOUR PLANS AND SIGN UP.....*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OKEY-DOKEY.......Gotcha Down.........
> 
> Sign up here if you would like a room…. and indicate bed preference and Smoking or NON-Smoking room.
> 
> ...


Thanks for what you're doing Lucky, but no way am I going back to a hotel this year.  Way too much "goings on" on the Hill after dark to be "resting" on a nice bed.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks for what you're doing Lucky, but no way am I going back to a hotel this year.  Way too much "goings on" on the Hill after dark to be "resting" on a nice bed.


*Like.........the vocals (and other strange noises) of the "Snoring Trio" and dogs howling in harmony??? 

Heyyyyy....I'm staying until the last joke is told....but headed to the PENTHOUSE for the comfort of the Holiday Inn....*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*COME ON YOU FENCE SITTERS.......YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO COME AND ENJOY THE FUN .......

I need to let the Holiday Inn know how many rooms by Monday June 8th. to get the BLOCK NUMBER.......

Kicking this back to the top with the rest of the Hillbilly threads.....*

.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hell lucky if this is all the people looking for good digs you and I might be running with the wrong crowd :wink:!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hell lucky if this is all the people looking for good digs you and I might be running with the wrong crowd :wink:!!!


*Could be......but I'm gonna give them the benefit of the doubt that they probably got rooms in the past down in LaVale and think there is plenty of vacancy again this year.....NOT!!!!!!

Come on guyss.... same or better price and much closer to the range and "THE PIGS" Restaurant!!! :wink:*


.


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Just snatch up FloridaLefty and jump on 95North Honey....it's a beautiful drive...:wink:*
> 
> 
> I'm working on him Lucky but he is still waiting to get his work schedule. If he can swing it we'll be there.:darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Fla_lefty said:


> GOT LUCKY said:
> 
> 
> > *Just snatch up FloridaLefty and jump on 95North Honey....it's a beautiful drive...:wink:*
> ...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Sticky-----This is your year to win the CD Challenge......Ya gotta come....those Syrup Suckers can't have as much fun as we do.....besides....that is a long way to shoot in lousy weather...:grin:*
> 
> 
> *COME ON THE REST OF YOU NON-COMMITTALS.......FINALIZE YOUR PLANS AND SIGN UP.....*
> ...


Ok Darlin... sign me up on the list... I ain't going to shoot, I'm going to fish..  and drink.. :mg: Rain or not, the fishes bite.. :becky: 

Double, and yes, smoking.. :chortle: :archer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok Darlin... sign me up on the list... I ain't going to shoot, I'm going to fish..  and drink.. :mg: Rain or not, the fishes bite.. :becky:
> 
> Double, and yes, smoking.. :chortle: :archer:



*WHAT THE HELLLLLLLLLLL....?????

YES YOU ARE GOING TO SHOOT....

IF I GOTTA.....YOU GOTTA.....PERIOD!!!

Gotcha Down......:wink:

*

*1. Lucky - PENTHOUSE .....Non-Smoking
2. Hinkelmonster - 2 Dbls.....Non-Smoking
3. Montigre - KING......Non-Smoking
4. Sticky - 2 Dbls .......SMOKING*




.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHAT THE HELLLLLLLLLLL....?????
> 
> YES YOU ARE GOING TO SHOOT....
> 
> ...


Wait a minute here.... yer gonna shoot? :noidea:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Wait a minute here.... yer gonna shoot? :noidea:




*Let's put it this way.....I will carry my bow and wear my quiver of arrows and "other stuff" to the first target......

What happens after that is to be determined as...."shooting"...*

.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Let's put it this way.....I will carry my bow and wear my quiver of arrows and "other stuff" to the first target......
> 
> What happens after that is to be determined as...."shooting"...*
> 
> .


The question is, will there be an arrow in the bow when it goes off?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> The question is, will there be an arrow in the bow when it goes off?


*OK....YOUUUUuuuuuuuu.....I've gone almost 2 years without....now you did it..... *


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OK.....we are under 30 days........where ya gonna sleep????????????*


.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OK.....YOUUUuuuuusssss..... GUYYyyyyyyssss and GALLLLLLllllllllllsssss...........


Here's the number to the Holiday Inn to make your reservations.....301-724-8800

Just tell the Front Desk you are staying for the Archery Tournament.

The Room rate is $79.00 + tax and there are 6 more rooms available at that rate till June 19th.

After the 19th. the left over rooms go back to the hotel inventory for them to charge $100.00+ for the same room!!!

Sooooooo shake a leg......and don't miss out on this reduced rate if you are going to the HillBilly Tournament.....

See you all soon..........*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Here's the number to the Holiday Inn to make your reservations.....301-724-8800

Just tell the Front Desk you are staying for the Archery Tournament.

The Room rate is $79.00 + tax till June 19th., then the leftover rooms get turned back to the hotel.

6 rooms left at this rate as of yesterday.*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Be sure to tell em it's for the National Field Archery tournament. otherwise they :noidea: :lol:

Thanks Lucky for all you've done to help.. :cheers: :hug: :yo:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Be sure to tell em it's for the National Field Archery tournament. otherwise they :noidea: :lol:
> 
> You're kidding, they got you with that one too??? I thought Lucky and I straightened it out yesterday after doing battle with em for over 3 hours. Sheesh, here I thought the remaining 4 would have an easy go of registering....How silly of me to think such thoughts.....:noidea: :lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> You're kidding, they got you with that one too??? I thought Lucky and I straightened it out yesterday after doing battle with em for over 3 hours. Sheesh, here I thought the remaining 4 would have an easy go of registering....How silly of me to think such thoughts.....:noidea: :lol:


Well, you may have straightened out someone, but not the one that answered the phone this afternoon.. 

If you call and ask for internal reservations and tell em it's for the National Field Archery tourney, you should have no trouble.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, you may have straightened out someone, but not the one that answered the phone this afternoon..
> 
> If you call and ask for internal reservations and tell em it's for the National Field Archery tourney, you should have no trouble.




```

```
probably the way for us to get a " corporate or whatever" .. rate...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*A U G H H H Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!*

*I can't believe this......

Here is the apologetic e-mail I got this afternoon from them............*

From: Creamer, Natasha [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, June 15, 2009 11:09 AM
To: 'S.L. Mathis'
Subject: RE: Please be sure all of your staff knows about our Archery Tournament and room rate.......

I will make them aware of the different names. I think you also called it a Hillbilly tournament? Thank you for bringing this mix up to my attention so we don't have this problem with everyone who calls in. Sorry again.


*F O L K S.....What can I say.....you are venturing into the land of the Hillbillies.......Sorry for your troubles...but maybe the reduced room charge will make the reservation headaches go away.....*


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

ROOM BOOKED :RockOn::jam:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*For all of you....."Johnny Come Latelys".... who have waited till now to try and find someplace to sleep.........

Give the Holiday Inn a call and see if they might extend their deadline for the reduced rate.....

Let the begging begin........*

.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Just got my room reserved at the discounted rate for Friday and Saturday. Thanks a million.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Just got my room reserved at the discounted rate for Friday and Saturday. Thanks a million.


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!​*
*Trust me.....you will sleep better there than out at the club.......*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I'm not going to say they willl....................

I'm not going to say they won't.................

for those who have waited till the 11th. hour.....

here's your best bet for a clean bed and shower.........:grin:*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I'm not going to say they willl....................
> 
> I'm not going to say they won't.................
> 
> ...


Thanks Lucky, but I'm taking the cheap way out this year - a tent on the Hill.  Of course, come Sat. night, I might be singing a different tune.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Lucky, but I'm taking the cheap way out this year - a tent on the Hill.  Of course, come Sat. night, I might be singing a different tune.


*Your a B R A V E.....man PRAG.....just look out for those "things that go BUMP in the night.......

Of couse....from what I have been told....the snoring will keep WHATEVERRRR away.....*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Your a B R A V E.....man PRAG.....just look out for those "things that go BUMP in the night.......
> 
> Of couse....from what I have been told....the snoring will keep WHATEVERRRR away.....*
> 
> .


I'm considering setting up the tent in front of the practice targets - will probably be safer than under the oak tree.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm considering setting up the tent in front of the practice targets - will probably be safer than under the oak tree.


*might want to try pitchin' it inside the club house down by the haybale backstops.....less furry things down there and it will be dryer.....

Speaking of which.......anyone checked the weather report????????????*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *might want to try pitchin' it inside the club house down by the haybale backstops.....less furry things down there and it will be dryer.....
> 
> Speaking of which.......anyone checked the weather report????????????*
> 
> .


Looks like this.. though.. it's still a ways off.. I don't trust em that far out.. 


Friday
Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the upper 70s. West winds around 5 mph. Chance of rain 30 percent.

Friday Night
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the upper 50s. West winds around 5 mph.

Independence Day
Partly sunny. Highs around 80. West winds around 5 mph.

Saturday Night
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the upper 50s. West winds around 5 mph.

Sunday
Partly sunny. Highs in the lower 80s. Southwest winds around 5 mph.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lower 50's. I will have to bring my long underwear and parka. It has been 95 everyday the past several weeks here in NC. Good beach weather.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Looks like this.. though.. it's still a ways off.. I don't trust em that far out..
> 
> 
> Friday
> ...


*WOOOOOO----HOOOOOO!!!!!!​*
Perfect weather.....whoops....OK...I'll tone it down as I don't want Mother Nature to hear the celebration.....she might bring a gully washer to the Hill...


----------

